# Face Mill Adapter



## Janger (Apr 11, 2021)

I have a 100mm ( 3.9")  diameter face mill but the holder for it is R8. I need CAT40. After going back and forth with China it was going to be over $100 including shipping so I decided I'd make an adapter to work with my 1" Cat 40 tool holder. Here is the CAD and some build photos. I started with 3" hot roll.















I managed to hit 0.998" diameter for the top end. I needed just less than 1.000".  The adapter fits into the cat40 1" tool holder well. This is the second go at the adapter as I made the first one too small.





After milling dog slots, drilling holes, and flats for the set screws.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice work John!


----------



## Janger (Apr 11, 2021)

In this shot the cat 40 1" holder is on the top. The adapter is the little part in the middle. The face mill on the bottom. you can see my first attempt in the background on the right.

Some of these pictures are rotated wrong - the forum just seems to hate iphone pictures.










In use facing off an aluminium pallet.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 11, 2021)

@Janger - Excellent finish and final product!  very slick!  good size face mill - 2 thumbs up


----------



## Janger (Apr 11, 2021)

Exploded view.




 & recycled election sign.





testing face mill fit.





Threading 5/8 NC. Note anybody doing this for the first time - turn the lathe chuck by hand DO NOT use power. You can see the bit of bar I'm using as a cranking handle into the lathe jaw adjustment holes.


----------



## Janger (Apr 11, 2021)

and some early shots.


----------



## DPittman (Apr 11, 2021)

Janger said:


> In this shot the cat 40 1" holder is on the top. The adapter is the little part in the middle. The face mill on the bottom. you can see my first attempt in the background on the right.
> 
> Some of these pictures are rotated wrong - the forum just seems to hate iphone pictures.
> 
> ...


I think that shot of you holding it all in your hand is worthy of a frame. It's a thing of beauty and art.  Nice work man.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 11, 2021)

Very nice, especially considering 'hot roll'. What alloy specifically?


----------



## Janger (Apr 11, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Very nice, especially considering 'hot roll'. What alloy specifically?



Apparently 3" round from federal metals. @johnnielsen any more info?


----------



## RobinHood (Apr 11, 2021)

Nicely done. Are you worried about the long stick out away from the actual CAT40 taper cone?


----------



## Janger (Apr 11, 2021)

Yes. light cuts no hogging.


----------



## RobinHood (Apr 11, 2021)

Maybe someday you will find a nice face mill arbour at an auction. Then you can go back and use the full power capability of your mill.


----------



## johnnielsen (Apr 11, 2021)

Janger said:


> Apparently 3" round from federal metals. @johnnielsen any more info?


Not a clue as to the alloy. What did the chips look like when you were machining it, silver, straw, brown or blue?


----------



## Janger (Apr 11, 2021)

silver when turning slow, straw when a little faster 700rpm, 1200 rpm it went blue black. 
Here's some chips...


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 12, 2021)

I saw an easier way to do the keys - instead of milling a slot and placing a square stock there like we did you can just drill / tap holes and put cap screws in - the heads of cap screws work as a blocker. 

These chips and the pictures of raw stuff suggest this is not a hot rolled or soft steel - it looks and feels like 4140 or similar alloy.


----------



## johnnielsen (Apr 12, 2021)

I agree with Tom, in the 4000 alloy series or close to it.


----------



## Janger (Apr 15, 2021)

Testing photo rotation. seems to be fixed now.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2021)

Nice work! What are you doing with the r8 holder? My mill is r8, and i have a similar facemill but no holder for it. I was going to make one, but haven't yet.


----------

